# Freedom Together in the Spring Sweepstakes Sponsored by Boba - Win a Boba Carrier 3G



## cynthia mosher

Spring is on its way, and it's time to get outside!



Mothering sponsor *Boba* is giving away a *Boba Carrier 3G* to help you celebrate springtime. All you have to do is comment below, telling us your favorite thing about babywearing!

For a second entry: Share the contest on Facebook and become a fan of Boba and Mothering on Facebook, and comment here that you did!

Please read the *Terms & Conditions* before entering the contest. Entry deadline is April 8, 2013.

ONE Grand prize winner will receive a *Boba Carrier 3G* (value: $120) in the color/print of their choice!

A message from Boba:

The *Boba Carrier 3G* includes more than a dozen features making this carrier truly one of a kind! Ideal for babies and toddlers alike, the Boba Carrier may be converted to a newborn carrier without an infant insert or any additional items and used well into toddlerhood. Our ergonomic design, patent-pending foot straps, and multiple adjustments make this carrier the perfect fit for your entire family.

*Learn more about the Boba Carrier 3G! *

Read all about the Boba Carrier 3G and our Mothering Mavens Review Program *here.*

*Good luck!*


----------



## Quinalla

My favorite thing about babywearing is being able to keep my child close and comforted while still having a hand or two free to get things done!


----------



## fayebond

my favorite thing about babywearing is that it gives my baby snuggles. second fav: no need for a double stroller even w/ 2 kids!


----------



## fayebond

I liked both pages and shared the link to this page too  this comes in so man cute colors!


----------



## redcanary

My favorite thing about babywearing is that I don't have to choose between snuggling with my babe and getting things done - I can do both at once!


----------



## redcanary

I already liked Mothering and Boba on facebook  and have shared the contest! Boba is my favorite!


----------



## kc04

I love that babywearing frees up both hands, and makes it so easy to get a baby to sleep while out and about!


----------



## MEcatlady17

What I love about babywearing is being hands free while shopping, cleaning, etc. When my baby was really tiny it definitely cut down on unwanted touching by strangers because she was in my personal space rather than in a shopping cart or stroller.


----------



## kc04

I shared the contest, and I'm a fan of Mothering and now Boba too!


----------



## southernveg

I love how my daughter falls asleep on me and I can feel her chest going up and down with her breaths.


----------



## chaseafterwind

Both liked, and shared!

Three weeks until my EDD, and I still need a carrier suitable for newborns!!!


----------



## veganyogamomma

My favorite thing about babywearing is being able to keep my newborn close while actively parenting my toddler! I can do so much more with my hands free!


----------



## Amanda1

I love not having to lug around a big stroller everwhere and having baby close while I chase around my toddler


----------



## help007

I love how much easier it is to wear babies than struggle with strollers, and I honestly feel a bit smug when walking past stroller parking at museums, zoos, restaurants.


----------



## aammoco

My favrite thing about baby wearing is not only the closeness that it fosters with my new baby, but also that I can maintain a happier relationship with my older daughter and do more with her since my hands are free.


----------



## taomom

I love being able to "hold" the babe, but still be hands free.


----------



## akalterego

I love the ease of it and how it immediately settles him down


----------



## Sukhada

What I love about babywearing is all the places we can go and experiencing the world together.


----------



## akalterego

I am already a fan of both on Facebook


----------



## aammoco

Shard this contest on Facebook!


----------



## lace

My favorite thing besides keeping the babies close and snuggly is how it makes things like grocery shopping a little bit easier.


----------



## Caitlin Stuart

My favorite thing about babywearing is being able to 'hold' my child without getting tired and give her what she needs for affection. It also doesn't hurt that it leaves both hands free!


----------



## Shelleyfrappier

I love love love baby wearing. I am expecting my third baby this fall and plan on wearing him/her all day long so I can spend every moment with all of my babies.

I am a fan of mothering and boba!


----------



## ginamac13

Shared & a fan of both pages!


----------



## clicimic25

All requirements for the contest have been met.

My favorite thing about baby wearing is the closeness between my daughter & I. As soon as I strap her in she is instantly calm and it brings us both peace.

Thanks for the contest!


----------



## ginamac13

I love the closeness. It makes nursing, things around the house, even nap time so much easier!


----------



## Michelle Bryer

My favorite things are not having to use a stroller and the ability to cuddle and nurse while also getting other things done


----------



## ceruleanecho

My favorite part about baby-wearing other than having baby so close that I can smooch on them, is that I have much more maneuverability in crowds. It also makes me feel like my baby is better protected, since I can keep people and things at arms-length away from the baby much easier than in a stroller.

I was already a fan of Mothering on FB but just fanned Boba as well. I'm due with my 3rd in the next few weeks and a new carrier would be awesome for my new little one!

I also used to have a Mothering account but it's with my old e-mail, so I had to make a new one. Boo!


----------



## nkaro

My favorite thing about babywearing is keeping my toddler close! Much easier to chat and sing on a walk when he's on my back than in a stroller.


----------



## Michelle Bryer

I am a fan of both Mothering and Boba on FB


----------



## Iris Malvitch

Feeling close to my baby while still able to do day to day things. I love baby wearing!
Sharing to Facebook too!


----------



## joannesdd

My favorite thing about babywearing is all the convenient kisses I can plant on my baby.


----------



## celenacrews

Became a fan of Boba on Facebook. Already a Mothering fan.


----------



## joannesdd

I Shared the contest and am a fan of Boba & Mothering!


----------



## gentlymade

I love that I can keep up with my older kiddos while keeping baby safe, close and happy!


----------



## celenacrews

I'm a huge fan of babywearing. I love how it allows me to stay close to my baby while managing to do things around the house, walk, grocery shop, etc. I also like that strangers are less likely to touch my baby if I am wearing him/her.


----------



## mamamedellin

I love baby wearing for so many reasons, but mainly for comfort (for me and my LO) and making it easy to be out and about!


----------



## Caroline0617

Mowing the lawn with baby on the boob!







Oh, and I love baby wearing because I could not have survived without it! It's essential.


----------



## gijiweez

I love how comfy and peaceful my little guy looks when he falls asleep while being worn


----------



## hershfeld

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that my little one can see and experience everything like I am! My son loves his moby, but I think he would love a boba 3G even more!!!


----------



## Favored

Our boy & girl twins that are due in May would really enjoy this carrier!


----------



## hershfeld

I shared the contest and am a facebook fan of mothering and boba!


----------



## gijiweez

I'm a fan of Boba and Mothering and shared the contest!


----------



## Favored

Shared this on my group FB page //www.facebook.com/MichianaBirth?bookmark_t=page


----------



## wixta3

love this way of staying connected


----------



## wixta3

love connecting with babywearing sometimes its the only thing that works


----------



## tinifry

My favorite thing about baby wearing in general is having a place to put the baby when I go out without having to lug the stroller around, especially now that we have a huge double stroller


----------



## miranda040

I love being able to keep my children close and have free hands to do other things. I also appreciate that my children feel secure and snuggly so close to mama.


----------



## tinifry

I have also liked both pages and shared the contest!


----------



## jujubee752000

My favorite thing about baby wearing is feeling my sons little tummy move in and out when he is breathing while he sleeps and his hot breath in my back as he suggles in.


----------



## mamamedellin

I shared on Facebook and am also following Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Erin Cinense

*oh you can only hold your baby for so many years....so priceless to be so close to one another...boba gives a helping hand....thank you for this chance to win...i totally need this..we are traveling overseas this may and this would be such a blessing...please pick me:::and my baby boy *


----------



## ndrasmith

Liked both and shared the contest! Babywearing is brilliant for dads to bond with baby, and I'd love to find out if all the good things I've been hearing about the new Boba carrier are true!


----------



## SWhite

My favorite thing about babywearing is being able to nurse hands free!


----------



## robyn28

It might sound silly, but my favorite thing about baby wearing is being close to my baby's head, lol. I love having his fuzzy little head on my chest, right where I can kiss it, and smell his warm baby smell! <3 Yep. Definitely sounds silly, but it's true!


----------



## miss_nikki

There are so many things I love about babywearing, especially being the mama of almost 5! I'm looking forward to the closeness babywearing helps build, with my due anytime little one!


----------



## umm sulaym

I haven't had my baby yet (2.5 months left!), but I can imagine that my favorite thing about baby wearing is that i can be so close to my baby and he can be close to me!


----------



## umm sulaym

I liked mothering the other day on Facebook and I just liked Boba and I shared the link with my mommy friends as well!


----------



## hodgesmc

I like having baby close to me and the freedom of my hands especially in emergency situations. Liked mothering and boba and posted about the giveaway on Facebook.


----------



## robyn28

I liked both pages and shared the contest.


----------



## AshleighEwing

Baby wearing make life with a baby 10,000x's easier. That has to be my number one favorite thing about baby wearing, oh and the endless snuggles..


----------



## spadart

My favorite thing about baby wearing is being able to get things done around the house and the comments about how cute and snuggly she looks when we go out


----------



## DancingMom38

I am a dancer, and have been able to choreograph and conduct many rehearsals while carrying my baby in my pack! Why carry around big strollers when you can be hands free and close to your child?


----------



## DancingMom38

I shared the contest on facebook, and "liked" both pages.


----------



## krohm

Babywearing allows more snuggle time with my baby as I go about my chores and it's a must to get my grocery shopping done!


----------



## autumntwilight1981

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that it allows me to be a midwife and mother. I can continue to serve birthing families while not compromising my parenting philosophy that has a focus on attachment and breastfeeding.

I am a fan of both sites and shared


----------



## Neela0207

Shared, liked, liked!


----------



## ella'smommy

I love being able to snuggle my baby and have my hands free while we are home and out and about with his big sister.


----------



## krohm

2nd entry for sharing and liking!


----------



## Neela0207

My favorite thing about baby wearing is the closeness I feel with my babies...the bond we're building


----------



## jen71

What's not to love about baby-wearing? I love the closeness, being able to get things done with baby, baby hearing my heartbeat and feeling the rhythm of my steps. I could go on and on.


----------



## midkiffsjoy

I liked both.  The thing I like best about babywearing is that my kids loved it. I was able to get house work (or even farm work) done with my kids riding on my back. I have worn all 4 of my children. (and could USE a new carrier. lol 

It makes me feel like a Super hero.


----------



## Shauna Brackeen

My favorite thing about babywearing is I can still connect with my toddler while getting things done around the house.


----------



## hikerwife

I love that it frees up both hands while allowing me to snuggle and be close to my baby.


----------



## lizzilla

I love Babywearing because I feel close to my child and its convenient, efficient, and makes life easier. I work from home and it allows me to be close to baby while also working.


----------



## compassionDW

I loved knowing I am stimulating healthy development and connection with my daughter and it was bonus to be able to make nourishing food for myself at the same time. I actually want to give this to my brother for his first baby due May 1st. I want to give them a quality gift, physically and emotionally.


----------



## eldipippo

My favorite thing about babywearing is multi tasking. I can cuddle my baby and get things done that need to be done at the same time.


----------



## eldipippo

I also shared this on my FB page and liked BOBA & Mothering for a 2nd entry.


----------



## tracyrox27

I love being close to my babies and as they grow, watching them learn by being up and able to watch what I'm doing!


----------



## KellyKantner

I love having my babies attached as much as possible. I loved baby wearing with my first (now 2 1/2) and now that #2 is due any day I think that having an awesome carrier is going to be essential in keeping the little one on me while being able to help out and play with my older one at the same time. Nothing better than carrier cuddles!


----------



## KellyKantner

I already like both and just shared! Thanks!


----------



## JulieEinTX

I LOVE the Boba prints! My 8th baby marches to her own tune. I wrapped or used a RS with my others. This one: SSC or bust.


----------



## dsarna

My favorite thing about babywearing is the constant snuggle and being able to get things done without having to put my baby down. I love looking down at my baby while I carry them while sleeping.


----------



## JulieEinTX

Liked Boba on FB. Already a fan of Mothering.


----------



## molive

My favorite thing about wearing my baby is that baby head smell so conveniently located!


----------



## molive

Liked and shared!!


----------



## SAHMamaof2

I love having my baby close to me.


----------



## SAHMamaof2

I posted on FB and I liked the pages.


----------



## Beth E

I love being able to feel close to my baby, while doing things with my toddler too! Makes me feel like I'm being a better mama to both


----------



## Suryarise

I love wearing my baby because we get to snuggle while I get things done. I also love sharing my experiences with my LO, even if it's just washing dishes...


----------



## gibbysrose

I love baby wearing to help correct spinal cord and muscular development. Bobs adds style to health and functionality!


----------



## Suryarise

Liked Boba on facebook, already a fan of Mothering


----------



## kateadelle

My favorite thing about wearing is how easier it is to get around stores when out shopping than with a stroller.


----------



## kateadelle

Shared and liked!


----------



## bouncymummy

My favourite thing about babywearing....do I have to pick just one??!!! I love that babywearing has allowed me to keep my baby close to me (where he belongs) while also allowing me to remain close and attached to my older son. Wearing my baby means that I don't have to stop playing and being with my older son in order to make sure the baby can be fed/cuddled/put for a nap. Babywearing means that I can be a better mom to two kids at once, and it also means that my house can get cleaned and my family can get fed! I cannot imagine how I would function without my carrier.


----------



## Mom2Jude

I love being able to hold my baby boy while still having 2 free hands. I did not fully understand the benefits of babywearing until recently, and I wish I had discovered it sooner!


----------



## portlandmama

My favorite thing is simply keeping my little one close.


----------



## natstevem

I love that I can keep my son close and comforted whenever I need to and still have hands free to get stuff done!







i also love that i can comfortably carry him when we are out because it distributes his 33lb body in a way that it feels like nothing!


----------



## portlandmama

Already like mothering and just "liked" Boba! I would be super excited to win!!!


----------



## Mom2Jude

I am a fan of both Mothering and Boba, and I just shared the contest for my second entry!


----------



## compassionDW

I loved knowing I am stimulating healthy development and connection with my daughter and it was bonus to be able to make nourishing food for myself at the same time. I actually want to give this to my brother for his first baby due May 1st. I want to give them a quality gift, physically and emotionally.


----------



## Crystal Mincher

My fave thing about baby wearing is having my little one close to me while I'm able to get housework done. No needing to lay him in a crib/bouncer/etc.


----------



## carlotamoon

Love to carry my baby around the neighborhood. He mellows and enjoy seeing different things rather than being home. I do not know what I would do without a carrier because it is practical and easy to wear.


----------



## bouncymummy

Both pages liked, contest shared! Would love a Boba SSC for my growing boy!


----------



## Crystal Mincher

Shared the link and liked both pages as well


----------



## hippiekangaroo

My favorite thing about babywearing is being able to get things done while still keeping my baby close. He prefers to be worn, and I prefer to wear him! I also love the looks I get in stores when I have him on my back as I grocery shop, etc. People think it's such a great idea! I wish it was more common.


----------



## hippiekangaroo

Shared the link on Facebook and liked both pages. I would loooooove to wear this carrier out with my boy and spread awareness for babywearing! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Kburge

Just one of my favorite things? Hard to narrow it down. I like having my toddler close so she can interact with me.


----------



## jlt

I love knowing that my baby is close by and safe while I can go about doing the things I have to get done. I also shared this contest and liked Boba and Mothering on Facebook.


----------



## Kburge

I'm sharing and liking!


----------



## BlueHeronHannah

I love that babywearing is comfortable and comforting to both of us!


----------



## csgbutterflies

I love that baby wearing keeps baby happy which then keeps mommy happy!


----------



## csgbutterflies

Shared on facebook


----------



## csgbutterflies

I like mothering


----------



## Natacha Vanegas

I'm able to get the baby to stop crying and get things done.


----------



## csgbutterflies

I like boba


----------



## mama daisysong

Makes for a happy Babe!!!! Close to mamma's heart beat and breath and voice... nursing becomes hands free! Perfect for working in the kitchen or hiking out the back door!!! What's not to LOVE!?!?!


----------



## twistedkites42

My favorite thing is being able to have my newborn sleep on me while I spend time with my 4 and 2 yos. <3


----------



## Wildflower

I love how babyearing compliments co-sleeping...Baby can nap on you all day without you actually haivng to lay down if you don't have the time


----------



## twink5m

Looking forward to know how awesome it is to wear my baby this August!


----------



## Sanrazzle

My favorite thing about babywearing (aside from the lovely snuggles!) is that my kids love it! My baby (one month old) is so much more calm when I wear him during the day, and it does wonders for my 20 month old toddler as well. When he is feeling insecure and I put him in the Ergo he is so happy...I think that wearing him as well as the baby has really helped him with the transition to being a big brother. Wearing the baby helps me keep my hands free to take care of my toddler, too!

Motherhood and Boba carrier "liked" on Facebook! 
Thank you!

~Sandy


----------



## twistedkites42

Shared and liked both ages.


----------



## twink5m

did i mention that i like both on facebook?


----------



## AmberH

I am a fan of both. I cannot imagine not babywearing especially with three kids under 5.


----------



## AnahataChakra

My favorite thing about babywearing is the ability to kiss my baby's head while holding my other two kid's hands, it allows me to stay connected to everyone.


----------



## Annalea

I love babywearing because it means I'm far more mobile with my little one than I could ever be without it--and with my hands free I can keep up with his five older siblings much more easily!


----------



## sahararain

My favorite thing about babywearing is being able to keep my baby close while chasing after older kids!

I like both mothering and Boba on Facebook.


----------



## Anna Parks

What I love about babywearing is getting to cuddle my baby and the ease of breastfeeding while walking around, especially while grocery shopping.


----------



## Anna Parks

I shared this contest on my facebook page! Hope my little one and I win! We really need a better carrier than the infantino we have lol.


----------



## Awakeman

My favorite thing about baby wearing is making baby feel held, nurtured, and loved, while also being able to get things done, have fun, and use my hands!


----------



## thezoolife

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that no one questions whether DD is mine when I wear her.


----------



## dreamyd13

I'm a new mom and my son has outgrown the Moby! I'm in dire need of another baby wearing device and have been trying to figure out how to afford one! B


----------



## dancedivamissa

I live the closeness with my baby and cuddling while doing every day tasks or hiking! Also liked and shared on Facebook!!


----------



## dreamyd13

Oh and what I love about baby wearing is- it makes me feel pregnant and happy- the way it was meant to be. When my son was actually in my belly instead of strapped outside it close to me, I was VERY sick with hyperemesis the whole time. I lost out on enjoying my pregnancy... Enjoying my life for 9 months. Babywearing gives me a sense of the warm close feelings I should have had!!


----------



## chiqui1978

I love hearing my little boy's breaths, keeping him safe and close, comforting him and reassuring him mommy is there when he needs me.


----------



## pokeyac

My favorite thing about babywearing is being there when my baby needs me and sharing with them all of the things I am doing in my day.


----------



## anacaona306

I shared the contest and liked Mothering and Boba page on Facebook.
I love having my hands free when I am wearing my baby!


----------



## pokeyac

I am a fan on Facebook of Boba and Mothering, of course. I also shared on Facebook.


----------



## winterbabymama

Gosh, just one favorite thing? Snuggling close with my sweet girl while exploring the world together.


----------



## here we are

My favorite thing about baby wearing is....that I might have the chance to try it with my baby to be&having a Boba3g would be great. Otherwise I have only babyworn with my arms&hands&chest& I loved it. Thanks for the entry.


----------



## TwinklesMomma

I love the snuggles and closeness. I love when my toddler gives me a spontaneous extra tight hug. I love when she falls asleep and just sinks into me...There are so many wonderful reasons to wear your little one.


----------



## chiqui1978

I love hearing my little boy's breaths, keeping him safe and close, comforting him and reassuring him mommy is there when he needs me. I liked both pages and posted contest on my FB wall. Good luck everyone!


----------



## LiasMommy

I am a new mother who LOVES to wear my beautiful baby girl. Her daddy loves to wear her too. I love that she can feel the warmth of my body and hear the beating of my heart. I love that I can take her for walks in places where strollers cannot go (dense forest, rocky beach, snowy meadow). I love that I can nurse her on the go. I love getting an all-day-long hug from her.

I shared the contest on Facebook and I liked Boba and Mothering on Facebook.


----------



## winterbabymama

Both Mothering and Boba are liked on Facebook! Thanks for a fun giveaway!


----------



## veronikarae

My favorite thing about babywearing is looking back on my daughter's babyhood and not regretting that I didn't hold her enough. Forgoing a stroller or swing in favor of holding her all the time is something I will *never* regret!


----------



## veronikarae

Sharing on facebook and both Mothering and Boba are liked. Thanks!


----------



## Gypsydiva57

My favorite thing about babywearing is being able to provide a safe place for my baby to see and interact with the world around her without being overstimulated, and you can't beat the easy access for nursing!


----------



## nateurmama

How nice it would be to carry my baby around and still be able to get things done! She will only nap on me and she's outgrown her wrap carrier but still wants to be close to mama most of the time. It would be a sanity saver for sure!


----------



## alford

I love everything about babywearing! I loved having my boy, as an infant so close to me and I know he didnt wany it any other way. We were both at peace. Now my baby is a toddler, almost two, and he still feels at home close to me. He will still fall asleep at my chest in the carrier or havve fun sightseeing as he rides on my back. It's a great way to keep track of an adventurous toddler too! I was in the market for a boba, as I used the Sleepy wrap when he was an infant, but could not find one to try oit before purchasing. I would love to win a boba and I believe my toddler would love it too!


----------



## fumbling01

My favorite thing about babywearing is that I can keep both kids safe and happy. My 3 yo DD is happy to hold hands or walk freely, while my 13 mo DS is happy to be close and snug with me. They both end up screaming in the stroller.


----------



## fumbling01

I also shared the contest on Facebook!


----------



## stacielynn

I love baby wearing in the moby wrap because of I feel so close to my baby. Now she's too big and I need another carrier but can't afford one right now! Fingers crossed...


----------



## stacielynn

...shared the contest and am now a fan of Boba and Mothering!


----------



## amadorev

My favorite thing about babywearing has been enjoying the closeness of both my babies from tiny chubby newborns to big chubby toddlers. My sling has been my stable through 2 babies and currently getting great use to help keep my big boy cuddled while shopping, walking or just about anything


----------



## amadorev

I have shared contest and liked both Boba and mothering!


----------



## amadorev

My favorite thing about babywearing has been enjoying the closeness of both my babies from tiny chubby newborns to big chubby toddlers. My sling has been my stable through 2 babies and currently getting great use to help keep my big boy cuddled while shopping, walking or just about anything


----------



## nimimi

I am from originally from Kenya, and when I gave birth to my lovely son 4 months ago I thought everyone in the USA carries their babies in a stroller. How lovely it is seeing mummys wearing their babies! Reminds me of my roots. Plus its the most natural and healthy thing to do, for both parent and child. I am encouraged afresh each time I see a mom wearing her baby.


----------



## Chelseamm

Favorite thing is having my babe close by!


----------



## sabjmay

I love feeling my baby close to me. It makes me think he feels safe being with me and I love when he rests his head on my chest to snuggle.


----------



## dashley111

My third child is by far my most sensitive. I love baby wearing (or rather, small toddler wearing) because it allows me to have hands to meet the needs of my other children, while still holding and comforting my youngest.


----------



## easttowest

As an active family, we will appreciate being able to keep hands free while scrambling up trails and never having to leave baby behind. We especially love the Boba for this reason, since you can carry baby on your back for comfortable longer trips. My dad wore us up many mountains over 25 years ago!


----------



## Vermillion

I love being able to carry my little one for long periods of time without breaking my back!!!


----------



## J4Nav

My favorite thing about babywearing is the closeness it allows- to feel the baby's warm skin, always know that he/she is safe and properly cared for. My second favorite thing about babywearing is functionality: I can multitask and not feel glued to a chair or the couch (this can even entail going to the park and pushing my daughter on the swings while wearing my soon-to-be son).


----------



## Vermillion

Pages already liked and contest shared


----------



## J4Nav

Second entry: I have successfully added the Mothering app to Facebook, liked the Mothering Magazine Facebook page, have been a fan of Boba for some time now on Facebook, and also shared the link found on the Mothering Magazine Facebook page with my friends and family.


----------



## starling&diesel

Travel! There is nothing better than wearing your child in a good quality soft-structured carrier while you trek through multiple airports at all hours of the day and night, along cobblestone streets in all kinds of weather, up rocky trails and through crowded markets all over the world. Babywearing encourages convenient, safe adventure and attachment, no matter where you are!


----------



## Taylor Verner

Logistically, my favorite thing about babywearing is how much easier it is to accomplish things during the day when my son is snuggled up on me.

Emotionally, my favorite thing is how he looks up at me and smiles when he wakes up from a nap.


----------



## Taylor Verner

I like (actually LOVE) Mothering and Boba on facebook!


----------



## maria5573

We enjoy traveling and being active and baby wearing allows us to continue even when our little ones need a break! We actually bought our Boba for my toddler before a trip to Scotland, and knew it was a great investment with a second child on the way. We just lost it on a trip to Disney World--thankfully, on the last day!


----------



## maszat85

I love feeling my baby against my belly. That's the top favorite.


----------



## ISISandOSIRIS

My favorite thing about babywearing is feeling my son's butterfly kisses.


----------



## John16n33

I never wore my Dd (now 5) and regret it, in fact I never wore a baby until last year when I helping take care of two friends infant boys during the day. One of them just simply wanted to be held all day and I didn't feel it was my place to deny him that comfort. By wearing him I was able to comfort him and still keep my hands free to take care of the other baby as well as my Dd. By wearing both of them I was able to keep us just as active and going as we would have been if it had just been Dd and I. Baby wearing made me be available for all three kids in the ways they needed, and that is a gift that I can never repay.


----------



## deailedlace

My favorite thing about babywearing and having my daughter close to me is when she discovers something new in this big world and the first thing she does is looks up at me, amazed with a big smile, as if to say " oh momma look" I'll never forget that face! ♥

I also am a fan of both and shard the contest on facebook


----------



## KeriKetzi

I love wearing my lil guy and it saves my back from holding him on a hip, or stooping to hold his hand or grab him when he runs off at dangerous places


----------



## KeriKetzi

I am a fan of both and shared the link


----------



## CiaoBella

I love having free hands to take care of business, plus it's easier on my hips and back, especially when baby gets older and heavier!


----------



## sjpm1031

I love having my baby close yet having my hands free at the same time!


----------



## Lori Smith-Hale

I love babywearing because it makes me feel so close to my baby, it makes me feel really intuned to what her needs are. I think the fact that it makes everyday tasks so much easier is just a bonus. I love that is seems to make my baby feel so confident and calm, she's right there by me watching and learning, its amazing, I can't imagine being a mom, and not being a babywearer.


----------



## peacefrog97

Babywearing helps me to feel like I can attend to the needs of all my children


----------



## Audra h

I love that I can wear one on the front one on the back while pushing two in a shopping cart. I get my shopping done and feel like super women! The snuggles are wonderful too







.


----------



## short mom

I love Babywearing. My favorite thing about it is that is an extension of how I would have a child in my arms anyway. The carriers just make what seems natural to me easier to do. My favorite feeling in the world is a tiny person laying their head down on my back and falling asleep. It is a great way to connect to your little ones and get things done at the same time.


----------



## SFlynn

I love the security it gives my son when we are out taking in the world. He can cuddle in if he get's nervous; or reach about and grab at people & things, if he's curious to explore.

(ps I liked both companies on facebook)


----------



## elijahsmama1

My favorite thing is having my son so close, comforted and secure.


----------



## Jessica Perez

I am a new mother to be, two weeks exactly. I turn 38 weeks and I'm very excited as well as very nervous. I'm new to the game of baby wearing. I received the Moby wrap as a baby shower gift but don't have much practice with it yet. I also purchased at a children's exchange store the Bjorn carriers as I was told that it was easy for the fathers. I went to a nearby farmers market and met with the Miami Baby wearing group. They advised me on the Bjorn not being safe for baby's spine and they suggested the Boba carriers. I'm a little sad about the Bjorn and would love to try the Boba carrier but we don't have the $ right now to get one. Now I see that there is a giveaway and so here I am. Good Luck to all the mothers out there and thank you for all the information you all share it is very helpful.


----------



## Jessica Perez

I liked both Mothering and Boba and I also shared on facebook my comment.


----------



## mamasaia11

My favorite part of babywearing is having some hands!


----------



## mamasaia11

I'm a fan of both Mothering and Boba on Facebook and I shared the contest!


----------



## brimn07

I fanned both on facebook. I love being hands free and she loves the ride.


----------



## cordelia15

My favorite thing about baby wearing is it gives me freedom to get around the city, often unfriendly for stroller and not have to worry about elevators and stairs.. and also allows me to keep baby close!


----------



## sallyrae17

I'm a fan of Mothering on facebook.

I think I have too many favorite things about babywearing. What isn't to like? I love being hands free; I love having my baby close and enjoying skin-to-skin time; I love avoiding strollers; I love being able to do stuff around the house while spending close time with my baby; most of all, I love the sleepy snuggles I get when my baby just wakes up from a wrap-nap.


----------



## amandamae

Babywearing is what saved my sanity when I brought home my preemie from the NICU. He was five weeks one day old, but still only 35 weeks gestation, 4 lbs 4oz, and cried alot! Now he is 20 months old and loves to be strapped to his Mama still!


----------



## asummers80

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that it seems most natural to me. I always found strollers, swings, and other baby equipment cumbersome and difficult to use. I love that I can throw in a carrier and take my baby anywhere in it.


----------



## ernjkly

I like that babywearing makes it easy to include baby in what I am doing, whether that is grocery shopping, going for a walk, or simply doing laundry.


----------



## Picturesque

I love babywearing for all the extra snuggles!


----------



## Picturesque

Liked, liked and shared!


----------



## Leann Ewing

Love babywearing at work!


----------



## snowlovin

I love babywearing because they are always happy when they are close to mamma! When you wear your baby you are free to continue to do almost anything with baby! Strollers don't go everywhere, but baby can go anywhere that mom does when they are being worn!


----------



## thezoolife

I also like that when I wear my baby is harder for people to touch her hands and face with their germy hands.


----------



## Leann Ewing

Liked and shared!


----------



## azureyes81

I love the connection I have with my little one- a big reason is baby wearing!!


----------



## onetwoten

My favorite thing about babywearing is actually how it helps my husband and daughter connect. Whenever I'm at work, my husband uses our carriers to relax and calm our daughter, or to help her go to sleep. I love seeing them cuddled up together.


----------



## onetwoten

Oh, I also liked and shared!

ETA:

Err Unsharing. I always forget that sharing on FB leaves my account details and the ability to snoop me, so easily accessible!


----------



## DesertSunsets

I love how much more social people are when we carry E, but it is easier to keep strangers from touching her (especially during cold & flu season).


----------



## hunyluv

I have 2 babies (17 months & 8 weeks!) so babywearing is crucial to getting out of the house with them! I also love it when people approach me to ask about how I manage to deal with two young babies - babywearing is always my answer! Thanks for the chance to win a Boba - would be nice to win one for my hubby to help out!


----------



## hunyluv

Shared contest from your Facebook page, here is my link:



__ https://www.facebook.com/hunyluv/posts/467705899966301



Also liked Mothering & Boba on Facebook!


----------



## sedalbj

I don't babywear anymore, but when the kids were small I loved having my hands free, especially when DS was new and DD was running around getting into trouble. As DS got older, wearing him was a habit so he transitioned to riding in a frame hiking backpack and was there until about age 2. I was much more mobile without a stroller, he liked being high so didn't complain, and I really LOVED the exercise. I could get him into the pack and on my back in half the time it took my friends to lug their stroller out of the trunk. And I had legs of steel


----------



## lrwinter2

I love the facilitation of attachment, bonding, and emotional development via baby wearing. Plus its really convenient for moms! Its one of the best things about being a mom...100% snuggletime.


----------



## seshat

My favorite thing about babywearing is how simple it is - anywhere I can go, my son can go, with no bulky stroller required.


----------



## seshat

I liked and shared on Facebook.


----------



## dirtyhipegirl

I love not having to worry about packing a huge stroller in my tiny car every time we go any where.


----------



## escher

I love how how baby wearing makes it easy for me to move around with my toddler, both inside and out.


----------



## faithsstuff

My favorite thing about babywearing is the oppertunity to truly get to know our children as people, not just responsibilities to be cared for. Babywearing is essential to our parenting, our family and daily life.


----------



## ann030

I love baby wearing because it keeps my little one close to me all the time, she sleeps really well when she's in the wrap, I get to kiss her soft head and have hands free to go about my business! I love that my daughter gets to experience the world as i do when she's awake and that she can be comforted by my heartbeat when she puts her head on my chest. An added bonus: it saves me having to lug around an impossibly heavy car seat!


----------



## thebyr

My favorite thing about baby wearing is being able to keep baby close at all times!


----------



## Steph1018

I love being able to go on walks and hikes and keep my baby close!


----------



## Steph1018

I liked both pages for Mothering and Boba on Facebook!


----------



## KnittingTigers

As a baby and then a toddler, our daughter Ocean just seemed so happy and snuggly in her various wraps and carrying devices. The one time we tried to take her out in her stroller, it just seemed like more trouble than it was worth.

Our favorites with Ocean were the Babyhawk and the Moby. The Babyhawk provided great support for long walks and hikes. The Moby, while initially daunting (it's a LOT of fabric), was nice because she could ride facing inward (for naps, or greater head support), or outward, which she liked a lot. The Moby is also convenient because once you've wrapped yourself up in it, you can just leave it on, and take her in and out as necessary. And unlike many of the carriers we tried, Ocean enjoyed hanging out in it even when we were not walking. (She was also a big fan of facing outward in the Moby while we had Family Dance Party in the living room.)

Now our daughter is a huge 4.5 year old, and we are having twins(!) any day now! We can't wait to wear our twins in lots of different carriers, and would love to try a Boba!


----------



## birdie.lee

My favorite thing about babywearing is what it does for my child: calms him while he is close and secure to me.


----------



## tarizpe9

I am fairly new to baby wearing. With my first baby I had a sling and didn't really like it. Now that I'm expecting my second I have really been researching for the best baby carrier out there and I think I found it. Everything is pointing to the boba 3G.
I feel like I need a baby carrier this time around. I already have a 3 year old that likes to be very active going on hikes and play dates which usually require me to use both hands to keep her safe and under control. With a good baby carrier I will be able to continue to be active with my 3 year old while still being close to my new born.
Baby wearing just seems like the right thing to do. It has been done for years and years and babies love to be close and snug with their mothers.


----------



## kbvr

I love that babywearing frees up both hands, and means that I can snuggle with my little one while getting things done. Also that I can nurse in it. I love that Boba works for newborns and my 3yr old too.


----------



## kbvr

I am a FB fan of both Boba and Mothering


----------



## Ayame

My favorite thing about babywearing is taking walks together with my baby snuggled close to me.


----------



## Hebaume39

My favorite moments babywearing are all outside. Sitting on our porch in the sun, basking and chatting with my Dad snuggling my three month old bundle. Walking out to do farm chores in minus twenty weather and knowing that my baby is safe and snuggled against me with her sweet head tucked under my chin. Hiking through the woods and showing my girls all the wonderful in the woods, particularly the pilated woodpeckers and our resident owls. Star gazing with a six week old on my front and my three year old on my back until they both fell asleep. The joy of family and nature.


----------



## earthymomma313

My favorite things about babywearing ate that it keeps my baby out of trouble and my hands free!


----------



## mamasee

My favorite thing about babywearing is that my child learns with me by watching everything I do when I carry her.


----------



## DonnaLouis

The closeness with my child.


----------



## Miranda Welle

I love that I can stay close to my baby and still cook for my family, play with our older kids, and just have a free hand from time to time.


----------



## brynnasmommy

I absolutely love the snuggles that accompany babywearing.


----------



## brynnasmommy

I'm a fan of boba on Facebook


----------



## Dolphin4176

I love the closeness you get with your baby while babywearing!


----------



## HRC121799

My favorite thing about babywearing is having baby close and not worrying about maneuvering a cumbersome stroller while keeping up with my busy family!


----------



## Pasha

My latest favorite thing is being able to nurse my very active infant at a sightseeing trip without stopping the whole family. Happy baby, happy mama.


----------



## MaybeGracie

I love that I can kiss the tops of their sweet heads as we're out and about. It's good to have them so close.


----------



## onemomma

I love that my baby and I get to cuddle and have all the closeness we need and my big kids get to have a Momma too.


----------



## MsHnyBee

Baby wearing is awesome. It allows you to actually get things done especially in the beginning and during growth spurts when they are eating so often. My daughter has "higher needs" and definitely requires more love and attention than the average baby so baby wearing was a lifesaver for us. I couldn't imagine doing it any other way.


----------



## KatieSh

Babywearing is such a freeing, loving experience. I have a special relationship with babywearing because my daughter, Lily, was in the NICU, and I firmly believe that Kangaroo care during her hospital stay and continued babywearing at home has helped our little miracle stay strong and happy. I've also liked both the Boba page and Mothering page!


----------



## Dolphin4176

Shared on FB and already a fan of both pages!


----------



## mechele johnson

I love that I can get some things done during the day with her right there with me. I also love that she sleeps better when I wear her than on a bed!


----------



## TreeGreen

I love the closeness of baby to mommy (or daddy). Our baby seems to settle down when being worn.

I'm looking forward to trying out a Boba because I've tried a lot of other carriers (Bjon, K'Tan, Weego) which just weren't the right fit they were either too hard to put on, or not comfy for me or the baby. The local Mommy's group here had good things to say about the Boba, so I'm looking forward to trying it on.

I've liked both on FB.


----------



## dhurley423

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that my little one is always happy!


----------



## doulafanie

I liked the pages and shared the link


----------



## doulafanie

I love that my baby falls asleep whenever he needs it in the carrier. That's the best way to be able to meet his needs and mine at the same time


----------



## staycelyne

My favorite thing about babywearing is getting to be close to my babies throughout the day while still getting out of the house!


----------



## bazil323

*How much sense it makes!*

I haven't had my baby yet (due in November!), but I am already sold on babywearing. My sister-in-law had her baby last spring and had one of the wrap-type carriers. I loved that she was able to keep her baby safe and close and comforted while being able to do just about anything she needed to do. Her son was upright and wasn't troubled by his colic nearly as much as when they had to lay him down, even at an angle, and he was able to sleep much of the time. Another poster mentioned how it prevents unwanted baby-touching. As we all know, it's hard to keep people away from a lovely babe, but we need to protect them from all the potential infection sources. Keeping baby close & in your personal space gives you time to have people use hand sanitizer first or just plain keep them away if they are sick. I love that I can carry my now infant nephew on one hip in the sling-type carrier now and not have my arm fall asleep or turn to jelly when he doesn't want to get down. I love that I will be able to keep my baby where I want him or her, on my chest, but still be able to move about. If it weren't for babycarriers, I probably will never get out of bed/chair with babe!


----------



## jlmschirm

My favorite thing about babywearing is being able to get stuff done while still nurturing my children. We can talk, make eye contact, play and bond all while keeping my hands free and allowing me to get other necessities completed (cleaning, shopping, working, etc).


----------



## staycelyne

i am a facebook fan of both pages and shared on my Adventures in Green Living page on facebook!!


----------



## missadc

I love how my daughter falls asleep on me. I get to cuddle with her but still have two hands free to get things done.


----------



## missadc

Liked and shared!


----------



## jlmschirm

I liked Boba and Mothering on facebook!


----------



## katealicia

My favorite thing about babywearing is not having to lug a stroller around!


----------



## ZLmommy

I will be a mom of three soon, currently 38 weeks pregnant and my favorite thing about baby wearing is that I could use my double stroller for the older two and have my youngest snuggled unto me safely, especially if I'm out alone with the kids! Wow, how would I even go out without it?


----------



## sannez

My favorite thing about babywearing is being able to keep my daughter close while we experience life together! It gives us both a sense of peace, and her confidence knowing her mama is near! I am a fan of Mothering & Boba! Thank you!


----------



## isaplan

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that I can be close to my baby. I can hold her and nurse her. She can feel loved and protected.


----------



## isaplan

Liked Boba & Mothering on FB


----------



## WhirLyGiRL

i love everything about babywearing! i love having my son close to be with access to breastfeeding, love that i have my hands free but can still snuggle with him  , love giving him 'piggyback rides' that don't break my arms, & love being able to go for long hikes with the family & be able to pop him in there when he gets tired! thanks!!


----------



## elizabethny

love having my baby close.


----------



## katmtb

My favorite thing about babywearing is being able to "adventure walk" with my big boy. He prefers to steer clear of the well-worn paths no matter where we are, and baywearing enables me (and our little boy) to always take the adventure with him


----------



## jeanie-z

My favorite thing about babywearing is that not only can I wear the baby, but the baby's father can too! We have a carrier right now that has had so much use it is beginning to fray at the edges. It is adjustable so I can wear it (I am only 4 ft 10 in), and my husband can too (he is 6 ft). Our current smallest child just turned 2 and LOVES to go on walks with his Daddy. With another baby on the way this fall, a new carrier would be wonderful.


----------



## lissa81

It's having the closeness and connection to the baby, without the strain on your arms!


----------



## 3lilchunklins

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that I can keep my baby close, cuddley, and happy while getting work done around the house and homeschooling my other 3 children


----------



## married2thearmy07

I love the closeness I feel with my daughter while wearing her. And let's face it, I get more done when she happy and not needing constant attention because she already has it!


----------



## married2thearmy07

I'm a fan of mothering on fb


----------



## married2thearmy07

I'm a fan of boba on fb


----------



## fmorris28

What isn't a favourite thing of babywearing?!







First and foremost, the most important thing...HANDS FREE!







It's like your bluetooth for baby . Even when you're at home you can still use carriers! It makes cleaning and doing household chores





















(swiffering, folding clothes, putting away dishes) much more easier! You don't have to wonder where your LO is or what they might be getting into







(lord knows that's always a toss up!). Considering motherhood DOES teach you how to do almost any and everything with ONE hand, its more than convinient to have them both! When venturing out, things are much simpler. You have your LO right next to you close and comfortable. That way you can push carts (and not have to put LO in the germ infested grocery carts) with ease, and what LO doesn't like to be snuggled up warm next to mommy and getting all the attention!? This also takes out the need to have a pushchair..less bulk when travelling is a plus considering all the other things you HAVE to have when venturing out with LO. Also, after feedings if your LO has reflux or any digestive issues that prevent them from laying down afterwards the carrier helps keep them upright and helps with the spitting up. Heck being able to have baby safely strapped to you gives you the option to do so much more...HECK, you could even paint a picture with LO hanging out in the sling!







LOVE IT! I would love one of these for DP and I's 1st LO, as I have a feeling mye hands will be well full! I would definately like on FB , but unfortunately I don't do the FB thing, BUT I tell everyone about how wonderful mothering is, especially for support and finding people going through the same thing you are!


----------



## eri_flores

My favorite thing about babywearing is the snuggles and closeness it allows for with my son. I also really appreciated avoiding hauling a stroller through the subway system in NYC when he was small


----------



## awefree

I love how it's such a gentle transition from being inside to being outside


----------



## HoneyC0mb777

I love bw-ing because I don't have to worry about where my child is. I love having my babies close and in kiss reach!


----------



## bandyr

Our favorite thing about babywearing is the freedom. We once had a connection to make in O'Hare, with only 30 minutes to spare and the whole terminal to traverse. We made it, only because I was wearing our 10-month old. Never would have with a stroller! And he enjoyed the ride


----------



## eri_flores

Shared and liked both on Facebook


----------



## mamasilver23

I love 2 things about babywearing: I love that the feeling of having my child snuggled so close to me, and I also love the practicality of it - being about to do other things while holding and cuddling with my little one.


----------



## bandyr

I'm a fan of Mothering on FB


----------



## bandyr

I "liked" Boba on FB - thank you!


----------



## mama2toby

So many things! Being able to go about my day in a comfortable way, and giving my baby what he needed simultaneously! Best ever!


----------



## billikengirl

I love babywearing because it helps me be able to keep my baby happy while I chase her big brother.


----------



## mama2toby

Shared and liked Boba!


----------



## Bgerl

I love to wear my children. I carried my son til after two years and would have longer but didn't want to with my growing pregnancy belly. Now with my twin babies I want to wear them just as I did him for so long but don't see how I can at the same time!


----------



## themrsnash

I love that we can experience life together!


----------



## LuckyGranola

My favorite thing about babywearing is being able to be close to my little guy no matter what I'm doing!


----------



## hartfelt

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that it fosters intuitive parenting, and helps me meet the needs of my toddler AND preschooler at the same time. Win!

(I liked mothering on FB)


----------



## lacepillowcase

I love the closeness when wearing my son. We can really share our experiences in the world. Easy access to boobs without having to sit down is a close second!


----------



## lacepillowcase

Fan of Mothering on Facebook too.


----------



## Harrisjessicaa

My Favorite thing about babywearing is having my little one close whenever I want


----------



## solemama

I love everything about babywearing. Snuggling with my little ones, knowing that they're safe and close, ease of breastfeeding, ease of mobility. It was particularly amazing while travelling overseas with them, when I wouldn't have to worry about getting around with a stroller or about safety issues.


----------



## earthwriter

My favorite thing about wearing the Boba is that it's comfy, safe, secure, and it's great for my baby who is now 1 year old and weighs 20+ lbs. and it would have also been great when he was very little as a newborn and an infant, though to me he's still an infant.  I'd Love to wear the Boba. It's very comfortable and with the safety belts and buckles, it is easy to hold him and secure him.


----------



## solemama

Oh. And already a Friend of Mothering on FB. Added Boba, too.


----------



## PatchChild

The best part of baby wearing? As much as I love the freedom of having both my hands free, the best part is being able to kiss the top of my baby's head all day long.


----------



## KaliShanti

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that with three (soon to be four!) children, wearing one of them gives me closeness with them and helps me get more things done!


----------



## jfathman

My favorite thing about babywearing is having a calmer baby and knowing that its good for her development and mine!


----------



## laurs126

I love the closeness to my son when babywearing


----------



## celynen

My favorite thing about babywearing is being able to manage the need of my baby to be held while meeting my need to be hands free so I can play with my older child.


----------



## collieflower

I love being able to travel without a stroller. We just returned from Hawaii, where we used our baby carriers to hike up volcanoes, on beaches and around coffee plantations. We all loved it!


----------



## riverbliss

I love baby wearing because I can hike, breastfeed, garden, grocery shop, cook and do laundry, all while snuggling my lil guy. He's a toddler now so he likes to be independent but still needs that extra tlc during the day. He also likes to nap in it!


----------



## cedavid

I love that wearing my baby meets both our needs...my baby's need to be close to me, and my need to have both my hands available to help my older children. I would love to have a Boba 3G. It is my dream carrier!


----------



## rocketgirl96

Best thing about babywearing???? Kissing my baby's head of course!


----------



## Momof4Greeks

My favorite thing about baby wearing is the freedom it gives me to wear my infant while going exploring with my kids and toddler. It frees us up to stray off the beaten path and adventure at the park, on hikes or at museums and around town! Every parent needs one!


----------



## rocketgirl96

Liked Boba and Mothering on facebook!


----------



## Zeresh9

My favorite thing about baby wearing is the closeness it provides, along with the ease for breastfeeding and no need for a stroller (especially with an older child)!


----------



## Zeresh9

I liked both the Boba and the Mothering page on Facebook as well.


----------



## fashionablewife

I love baby wearing because I love having my kids right next to me where I know they are safe rather than in another room all alone. It's crucial for attachment parenting style and kids are so much happier! Win win for everyone.


----------



## Mamabeakley

I love being close to my baby - and having two hands available for my older kids!


----------



## foodymama

I have rheumatoid arthritis and it is was much easier and more comfortable to wear my daughter than carry her in a car seat or try to just hold her. DD is too big for babywearing but we are planning on another baby that this would be great for!


----------



## Mamabeakley

Shared it on FB, liked Boba, and already liked Mothering!


----------



## Connie Hodgeman

I love being close to my baby and knowing where she is at all times!


----------



## KoalaMommy

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that my babe is safe and comfortable, cuddled next to me. My son has multiple allergies and reflux. He was always the happiest baby all day long, held upright and warm next to his mama. At night, when he came out of the carrier, he spent hours crying as I tried to comfort him. No one but family knew this other side of him, everyone thought he was just the happiest baby they'd ever seen. I firmly believe that baby wearing kept him happy and comfortable all day long, giving him a joyful infancy and giving me "sanity" time to cope with the difficulties of night time.

Now I'm sharing on FB


----------



## zensven42

My favorite thing is that my babe rarely gets upset, because she has all she needs snuggled up on mama's chest


----------



## Bmoatesmama

I love baby wearing because it lets me and baby adapt to her being outside(my bellyPlus, once they like to move and be active this is the best way to get her to snuggle and settle.


----------



## fullofhope08

I love babywearing for the simplicity of it - no need to lug a car seat holding a baby, baby/little one is content to be close and I can still use my hands to do what I want. Expecting baby #2 next month and I can see I will babywear even more this time, as I need my hands to keep track of our toddler.


----------



## slingmamato4

I've been a babywearing Mama for 13.5 yrs now
Being a busy Mom to 5......have to say being able to hold and comfort baby, while having 2 hands free for my other children is a one reason I love babywearing!


----------



## A Williams

I love wearing my daughter because it allows us to sing songs and talk about things we see so much more than if she was in a stroller.


----------



## mom2owen1

my favorite thing about babywearing is that i don't miss moments with my baby - facial expressions, expressed needs, joy, sadness, etc - that i might if they were in a stroller facing away from me. i can talk with them and share those special moments.


----------



## tianeverfrown

I love that my baby can be so close to me without hindering my ability to get stuff done. My daughter is coming this June and I'd love to be able to show her off in a new Boba carrier.


----------



## mom2owen1

Shared on FB


----------



## A Williams

Also, I have now liked Mothering and Boba on Facebook.


----------



## fashionablewife

Shared this on my business facebook page for The Fashionable Bambino!

sarah at sarahjean dot com


----------



## tianeverfrown

I shared this contest on Facebook!


----------



## Ydolem

With #5 on the way I could use a Boba......xo


----------



## tianeverfrown

I am a fan of Boba on Facebook.


----------



## tianeverfrown

I'm a fan of Mothering on Facebook!


----------



## Ydolem

Happily shared on facebook


----------



## Ydolem

Previous fan of both Boba and Mothering on facebookalready


----------



## nateurmama

liked Mothering and Boba on Facebook!


----------



## kbluspiro

My favorite thing about baby wearing is being able to go places with a small child without having to worry about the terrain.


----------



## Dendeni

My favorite thing? Just one?  Well I do love being able to comfort a teething, sick, sleepy... etc... baby/toddler while taking care of the other kids/housework etc... As well as the ease and convenience when out in crowded areas (markets etc...)


----------



## jnb0206

I love having my hands free while wearing my infant so I can tend to my 3-yr-old, and that if needed, I can wear him too!


----------



## oregontina

I like bring able to look down and see his smiling little face


----------



## aeperry

I love baby wearing because it keeps my son close to me, we can breastfeed on demand and keep up with toddler brother.

Sometimes he baby wears to calm down and fall alseep. Great for grocery shopping... we do not own a stroller.


----------



## Anelmilee

I love that I was/am able to keep up with my toddler, while taking care of my baby.


----------



## CarrieCo

I love babywearing because it's convenient!


----------



## bebelove

I'm an expecting mama, but I know babywearing will be for me! I feel so close to my growing baby now, and I think it will be so wonderful to keep her close to me. I also love the freedom I'll have by babywearing!


----------



## ranchelmarie

My favorite thing about babywearing is that I can snuggle my little babe while still having a hand free to tend to the older one.


----------



## moo745

I love having my baby close and cuddly, and being able to still get things done while I keep her close. But I think my favorite part about wearing my one year old is how she comes racing over to me squealing excitedly when she sees me pick up my Boba to put it on. As I toss her around onto my back, she just giggles and kicks her legs. It thrills me that she loves being worn as much as I love to wear her!!


----------



## galincognito

my favorite thing about babywearing is having baby so close for non-stop snuggles!


----------



## galincognito

fan of boba and mothering on Facebook.


----------



## sararachelle79

My favorite thing about babywearing is that it allows my husband to be close and bond with our baby. Nothing is more handsome than a man wearing a baby!


----------



## texasfarmom

I have already "liked" Boba and Mothering on facebook. I love to babywear because it keep my babies close to me and allows me to to other chores and activities I want to do. I'd love to win a Boba 3G!


----------



## bkmomtobe

I live in New York City where we get around by bus and subway so my favorite part about babywearing has to be the mobility it allows for. I have a 6 week old and we have already gone to many museums, galleries, and art exhibits together!

Here we are at the Brooklyn Museum - baby Henrik is in the black Moby (we have two, plus an Ergo!)


----------



## bkmomtobe

ok, liked Boba and Mothering on FB!


----------



## laura1717c

I am expecting my first baby this August, so I can only say that I love the idea of babywearing. I want to be able to keep my baby close to me even when I need to have my hands free to do other things.


----------



## laura1717c

I also just became a fan on facebook


----------



## TheDivineMrsM

Babywearing is the best! My favorite part is when she falls asleep in her carrier. We both love the warm, safe feeling that comes from being so close together.


----------



## TheDivineMrsM

Liked Mothering and Boba on FB!!


----------



## GracesMomNE

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that I can be out and about with my baby, but still have her close to me to comfort or nurse if needed.


----------



## GracesMomNE

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that I can be out and about with my baby, but still have her close to me to comfort or nurse if needed.


----------



## GracesMomNE

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that I can be out and about with my baby, but still have her close to me to comfort or nurse if needed.


----------



## Lindsey Daly

I love that we can easily hike with a little one on trails that can't be done with a stroller. I also love being able to hold my baby while getting house work done.


----------



## morganp13

I haven't gotten to baby wear yet but I want too so bad. I have a 2, 3, and 4 year old and a new squish on the way in august so I really want to start babywearing my 2 yr old and them my new lil one. and ive already liked both pages


----------



## ameliaanne

"Liked" both pages on Facebook (user name Amelia Barnaby). I'd sure love to win this!


----------



## GabiMum2Five

I love snuggling with my bebes and it also is a great workout!!


----------



## GabiMum2Five

Shared and liked on Facebook


----------



## nigella

I love being able to stroll around town enjoying a spring day while my baby takes a nap in her carrier. I also love that she's within smooching and patting distance!


----------



## kcord

My favorite thing about baby wearing is the way my baby benefits from being close; especially boosting the immune system, and regulating breathing and heart rates.


----------



## refinnej

I adore being able to enjoy the great outdoors without worrying about rough terrain for a stroller!


----------



## Jacquie99

I love that I can easily nurse while out and about and running around. I've worn all 5 of my children and can't imagine parenting without babywearing.


----------



## Jacquie99

Shared and liked!


----------



## jpotter929

My favorite thing is keeping my baby so close to me. And knowing I'll be able to keep my new one on the way right with me, and still be available to my two year old.


----------



## jpotter929

Sharing and liking.


----------



## homebirthy

Due this summer and would loved to win a Boba! Please enter me to win!


----------



## Anelmilee

Shared and have already liked both fan pages.


----------



## ljdavis

What I like isn't something that has to do with me, but with my little one Owen. He gets time with mom, freedom from the stroller, more involvement when I'm doing things he needs to supervise (like cooking), and most importantly the security of knowing "mom's not putting me down anytime soon"







that's what I love.


----------



## carolamyd

I love babywearing so I can go hiking in the woods with my baby.


----------



## anusarayogamama

I wore my first baby all the time for the first 2 years of his life. I was going through a divorce when he was very young, so it was a blessing to me, as a single mom, to be able to take him to work with me. I wore him for most of the day as I taught yoga classes at a university and at my yoga studio. I also wore him when I was shopping because it was a much easier way to keep him out of mischief in the store! My carrier is so well loved that it actually has holes in the lining! Now that I have a baby again, I enjoy being able to go places and do things knowing that my little one is cared for and protected, snuggled up against me. My husband also loves wearing the little one!


----------



## anusarayogamama

I am a fan of Mothering and Boba on Facebook!


----------



## lrothnwu

I love being able to lean down and smell my baby's hair!


----------



## tubbytelly

Love using a carrier to make errands easier and less stressful for both mom and baby


----------



## tubbytelly

already a fan of both pages and shared the contest


----------



## Littlebmama

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that while I am snuggling and connecting with my little one he is also reaping so many developmental benefits. It's the perfect way to love my little one.


----------



## rebbecky

My favorite thing about baby wearing (these days) is being able to nurse DS while grocery shopping (etc) and know I am meeting his needs and he is not one of those screaming babes in the cart basket while mom ignores and just keeps shopping!


----------



## micahsgirl

I really like wearing my baby for the fact that he is so close and so soft to snuggle with. Having him so much a part of me in the postnatal period is a special blessing I would never want to miss.

I do not have Facebook or I would definitely LIKE and SHARE!! Thank you for this opportunity.


----------



## TitaniaM

I love being able to carry my son close and still have my arms free. I'm carrying him without actually using my hands. I also like seeing how some mothers easily nurse will carrying their child and am excited to try it with my next son due in July.

I am a fan of both Mothering and Boba


----------



## Otepbunni

**~*~*~*~*~* My Favorite Thing About Baby Wearing is....*~*~*~*~*~**

*That my baby is engaged and close to me while I am able to get things done. We are bonding and building on our relationship while doing everyday tasks. I LOVE **baby wearing!*










*I already added Mothering and Boba on Facebook and I just "Shared" The contest!*


----------



## Castle

My favorite thing about baby wearing is the closeness it creates.


----------



## Castle

I liked Boba and Mothering and shared this contest on Facebook.


----------



## short mom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cynthia Mosher*
> 
> Spring is on its way, and it's time to get outside!
> 
> 
> 
> Mothering sponsor *Boba* is giving away a *Boba Carrier 3G* to help you celebrate springtime. All you have to do is comment below, telling us your favorite thing about babywearing!
> 
> For a second entry: Share the contest on Facebook and become a fan of Boba and Mothering on Facebook, and comment here that you did!
> 
> Please read the *Terms & Conditions* before entering the contest. Entry deadline is April 8, 2013.
> 
> ONE Grand prize winner will receive a *Boba Carrier 3G* (value: $120) in the color/print of their choice!
> 
> A message from Boba:
> The *Boba Carrier 3G* includes more than a dozen features making this carrier truly one of a kind! Ideal for babies and toddlers alike, the Boba Carrier may be converted to a newborn carrier without an infant insert or any additional items and used well into toddlerhood. Our ergonomic design, patent-pending foot straps, and multiple adjustments make this carrier the perfect fit for your entire family.
> 
> *Learn more about the Boba Carrier 3G! *
> 
> Read all about the Boba Carrier 3G and our Mothering Mavens Review Program *here.*
> 
> *Good luck!*


----------



## short mom

Shared and liked both sites.


----------



## LaughingHappy

I love babywearing for many reasons... Besides the obvious cuddles and kisses that can be given easily and freely; I can explore the world with my baby, staying connected as we adventure through our beautiful world. What a gift to be able to see his face take in new sights and sounds! I also love the ability to easily tune in to his needs and provide them instantly such as reassuring his safety or nursing him as needed.


----------



## Martskaya

I love having my little one close to experience everyday tasks together. I've read (possibly in Mothering) that baby wearing enhances language development!


----------



## DoulaCherylyn

I love babywearing because I have 6 kids and need my hands free as much as possible. I also love that my baby can be against me at all times when we're out, and he's comfortable sleeping anywhere as long as I'm wearing him.


----------



## DoulaCherylyn

I shared this giveaway, and I like Boba and Mothering on facebook.


----------



## redclover

I love having my little ones so close to me. They get the comfort of my heartbeat and I get the comfort of knowing they are so close.


----------



## topview

Our favorite thing about baby carrying is how it makes baby part of the family and not just an observer.


----------



## ahiles

There are so many things I love about wearing my babies! We get to be close and I'm still able to cook, clean, play, and chase. And I never have to worry about lugging a stroller.


----------



## ahiles

I "like" both Mothering and Boba on facebook and shared the contest.


----------



## winkmom

My favorite thing is being able to keep my toddler close and happy.


----------



## moodyjulz

I love wearing my baby it is great bonding time while getting things done too! i would love to baby wear for a little longer now that i know the better options out there.


----------



## thumbkin

I have liked and shared on facebook.

I am 38 weeks pregnant with my first, so I don't know exactly what I love about babywearing from firsthand experience, but from watching others it seems like a great way to be connected with your baby/child and involve them in your everyday activities. I would love to win a Boba carrier!


----------



## DiamondMomma13

You want me to pick only one thing I like about baby wearing??? Closeness to my children, I suppose. Don't get me started on all of the wonders of baby wearing . . .


----------



## DiamondMomma13

Am a fan of Boba and Mothering on fb, and in real life!


----------



## dragonflii

Babywearing is the modern moms way to keep her busy schedule while still meeting their needs!


----------



## dragonflii

Also posted on FB!


----------



## FabienneKashi

When my little guy was born he would cry non-stop. Baby wearing was a life saver!


----------



## Sabrinab

I haven't had the chance to babywear yet as we are waiting for our baby to come but I have been researching it for many months and am very excited to do so. I'd love to win a boba. I've already shared and liked the pages on fb  Thanks


----------



## Amanda Trudeau

I am expecting our fifth baby! I have babyweared each of our children and wouldn't do it any other way. I love the freedom and closeness it give me. And baby is always happy!!


----------



## sarahInTO

I love babywearing because my daughter likes it, and it sometimes lets me get things done that wouldn't otherwise be possible while holding her, like baking cookies while she naps on my back or working in the yard.


----------



## Dana Amorello

Babywearing has been the the perfect way to bond with my youngest son. He was born with tongue tie and was never able to latch, causing me to exclusively pump for his first year of life. Through babywearing, I have been able to keep him close and form a bond that we wouldn't have otherwise been able to share.


----------



## abrooks

I love the comfort I'm able to give my 6 month old while still having the freedom to connect hands on with my 3 year old daughter.


----------



## bumbold

There isn't one thing, I don't know how I would parent without one! I would be able to feed the chickens and lambs without it.


----------



## kbvr

I love the fact that this is a comfortable carrier for both baby/ toddler and mum/ dad. I can be close to my little one and still get things done. I like that it has a high back to the carrier which supports LO, and that the 3G can be easily converted to carry a newborn.


----------



## kbvr

I like both Boba and Mothering on FB shared too


----------



## tiffy2two

I love the snugly feeling of carrying my child close. And i can get a shopping trip done without my baby crying, most times she sleeps right through the trip!!


----------



## tiffy2two

Shared on facebook and liked both!!!


----------



## Pranamama5

My favorite thing about babywearing are the memories.I can still feel the soft breaths of a sleeping babe near my heart and smell sweet baby smell that came from simply tilting my head slightly forward. And so many precious more. I used to wear the youngest wrapped in front and next in age in a carrier on my back. We actually have a picture of from my daughter's moving up ceremony when she was Girl Scout Brownie, I was the troop leader standing in the background covered front and back in babies! All those beautiful memories but honestly, the first memory that came rushing back was that first thrilling moment when I wrapped a robozo I'd made from a few yards of cotton gauze around my baby and me and had use of my hands again! That was 30 years ago!

I'd love to win the Boba Carrier for my daughter and her husband to begin sharing their baby memories with. Thank you for the opportunity to recall and to share.

Love and Peace


----------



## IronMam

I loved babywearing DD because it was an instant solution for crying and fussing.


----------



## Zirconia

I love feeling my baby close and warm against my chest - it feels like that's where she belongs.


----------



## gardenersuz

I love baby wearing because neither of my babies liked to nap and they just can't help themselves when they are snuggled up in the carrier listening to my heartbeat. Zzzzzz







.

I "liked" Mothering and Boba on FB!


----------



## MayasMama88

I love having baby so close to me, really getting to bond and be together. Plus, it makes it quite convenient for random hair-smelling (gotta love that baby smell!!). Also, it allows me to get things done around the home and garden and the baby pretty much gets to experience these things right along with me.


----------



## MayasMama88

Shared on Facebook, and already a fan of both! <3


----------



## tats1984

I love Babywearing because it keeps my baby happy


----------



## Jennie00409

What don't I love about babywearing? It just makes life easier; I have my hands free to chase after my 4- & 3-year olds. I don't have to lug a heavy baby around, exhausting my arms. I have everything I need for my baby at the ready when I'm wearing her: I'm able to nurse her, comfort her, kiss her, tickle her... the pros to babywearing are countless!


----------



## tats1984

Shared on Facebook and a fan of both already


----------



## Mamaof1plus1

My favorite thing about babywearing?

Is there just one thing? I feel good when I'm carrying my son.

Milo is 15 months and is over 30lbs, and even though he can walk and climb (on practically anything with a good height to it), I choose to carry him because that's what I do, and what I've always done since his birth. It's how I can better get to know him and his needs because I can see him and feel him close. He can breastfeed on demand, because I'm right there.

The obvious benefit is that I have both of my hands back and can "get on with" whatever I have set for myself, be it those darn dishes or playtime with my 5 year old daughter, who also enjoyed being worn.

Who needs a stroller? Whenever we go anywhere, my baby carrier is always ready to go - to a busy Saturday market, sightseeing old parts of town or castles and museums, grocery shopping, need I go on?

My baby is happiest on my back, with his arms out and trying to lose his hat on the GO!


----------



## xivonne

my favorite thing about babywearing is it lets me keep up the pace on my busy lifestyle!


----------



## xivonne

Shared the contest and liked both on facebook!


----------



## xivonne

liked both and shared contest on facebook!


----------



## foxintheforest

I love the comfort and security wearing my son provides. He loves to be outside in the woods, and I love being able to take long walks with him on small dirt paths in the forest. I love watching him learn about his world and look to me as he explores. I love that I can continue to explore as he rests on me, feeling his sleeping breaths as I go.


----------



## KalinFam

I would have to say the closeness I feel with my baby is the best thing about babywearing. The physical and emotional closeness with her when she is laying against my chest. It is wonderful!


----------



## HumbleLuna

My favorite thing about baby wearing is that it allows me to care for my two older children at the same time as snuggling my baby close. I think it also helps the older siblings adjust in a more peaceful way to sharing Mama with yet another person.We don't grow a third arm when we become mamas unfortunately, but baby wearing is the next best thing.

Thanks for the chance to win such a beautiful baby carrier!


----------



## EwaT

My favorite thing about babywearing is to be close to my child while he is exploring new things and i can move freely without pushing a stroller.

I shared the contest on Facebook and become a fan of Boba and Mothering on Facebook


----------



## EwaT

My favorite thing about babywearing is to be close to my child while he is exploring new things and i can move freely without pushing a stroller.

I shared the contest on Facebook and become a fan of Boba and Mothering on Facebook


----------



## ArtistMama28

I love that I can take the carrier anywhere and everywhere, and I can be close to my girls when they are tired or need a break or just want a little closeness.


----------



## harmoni226

*My favorite thing about babywearing is being able to keep my baby happy and take care of my other 3 children.
I also*

*'liked" both pages.*


----------



## cneiding

i like that it keeps baby perfectly happy and makes it so easy for me to keep track of them


----------



## cneiding

fan of mothering and boba on facebook and shared



__ https://www.facebook.com/clarissa.neiding/posts/142980535882811


----------



## LittleBlackBug

My favorite thing was how my daughter would instantly calm down when I wore her. It was like this magical spell would come over her and she would settle down or help calm here if she wasn't feeling well.

I am a fan of both!!


----------



## katiesophie

My favorite thing about baby wearing is having my LO snuggled up close to me and not having to lug a stroller around.


----------



## Mama505

My favorite thing about baby-wearing is the contact I have with my little one and the feel of their breath on me while we explore the world together.


----------



## Mama505

Liked and shared.


----------



## whitsnutz

Liked and Shared


----------



## whitsnutz

My favorite thing about wearing my kiddos is that the one who needs extra human contact can get it without me neglecting the other two and the youngest can be contained and feel loved at the same time. Because, let's face it, those shopping carts are not going to hold that toddler for long.


----------



## lolliegee

I love, love, love babywearing! I only wish I had discovered it sooner. Pregnant with my 6th and can't wait to babywear again! My favorite thing is how easy it is to keep baby close and comfy while out and about. No carrying a bucket seat for me!


----------



## lolliegee

Shared on Facebook and am already a fan of Mothering and Boba!


----------



## CCoello

So many things to choose from!

I love the long extended hugs,

how he is so cozy he usually falls asleep,

how light I am on my feet rather than encumbered by a stroller,

and how he experiences the world upright and at eye level, just like grown-up humans.


----------



## NMommaBean

What I love about babywearing is being able to have child close while maintaining mobility through tight spaces, while walking and able to use hands instead of bulky strollers. It's easier on the body too!


----------



## kristibaby

I love baby wearing because I get to stay close to my baby and enjoy life with him!


----------



## crunchymonkey

My favorite thing about babywearing is the cuddles I get with my daughter and how much work I can get done while she quietly watches on my chest or back.


----------



## Shannon Gassman

I like the opportunity for continuous bonding and less need for extra baby holders/carriers/swings/excessives.


----------



## crunchymonkey

I am a fan of both pages on facebook

Eta: oh and I shared!


----------



## matope

Its so nice to have my boy held close while going about daily life and being able to accomplish what I need to in the day. Plus going out is so much easier and safer! He's so content being held people are often surprised that he rarely fusses.

and yes im a fan of both on fb! will share now!


----------



## MadiMamacita

I love the closeness of babywearing but I really love being able to spread the joy by giving carriers to new moms! I just gave away my backup carrier and I have 2 or 3 friends expecting babies soon


----------



## MadiMamacita

liked and shared ")


----------



## lash

I love that it is so much easier to take the bus, grocery shop, almost everything! And it helps me stay in shape, and keep my baby close.


----------



## lash

And I liked both on Facebook!


----------



## sugarpalmer

With having three kids, my favourite thing about baby wearing is that I can keep baby close and happy and still have the ability to do what I need to for the older kiddos too.


----------



## eggsandpancakes

baby kisses in the produce section


----------



## snehalmalu

I love the Babywearing so much coz it keeps the my Baby snuggled with me giving Mother-Baby touch all the time and sense of security for my Baby as well!!! And at the same time I get hands free for other work & specially during shopping ))


----------



## howeberry

I love babywearing because it makes traveling with an infant/toddler very compact, especially in crowded cities. You always know where the kid is if they're attached to you!


----------



## Shahidah410

Baby wearing is awesome for so many reasons...yes, the free hands is one, lol but it also makes connection between mom and baby much more intuitive and guess what when someone else where's the baby, dad, auntie...it's the same. Its a powerful thing that deserves more research actually.


----------



## mammatobecca

I love being able to keep my baby close while still having free hands for my other children.


----------



## mamasee

I love being able to snuggle all day long!


----------



## pieknits

Sure fire way to get baby to nap and two free hands!


----------



## firespiritmelody

Baby wearing is essential for me because my mom and I own a retail business and baby comes to work with me nearly every day. The only way for me to get anything done is to baby-wear!


----------



## firespiritmelody

I'm a fan of mothering and boba on facebook and told my friends about this contest!


----------



## katiecornflakes

Love babywearing for closeness with babe and how hugely convenient it is! So much easier than a bulky stroller, gives me my hands, and babies are sooo much happier when being worn.


----------



## rainbowgem

Love babywearing so my hands are free to chase after the other kids, lol.


----------



## pinkbull

I love being able to look right into my little one's eyes and have him right there with me during the day.


----------



## J Newman

I can snuggle and nurse my infant while playing with my two year old. Everyone gets the attention they need and I'm not running from room to room attending each cry or whimper


----------



## imspikesmom

My favorite thing is having him right there with me. I can get things done, cuddle him, and share the day whatever I have going on, with him.


----------



## imspikesmom

Shared on fb! Good luck to me, I never win anything! LOL


----------



## AveryLamb

My favorite thing about babywearing is that I can do stuff without having to worry about where my toddler is, and she's happy to observe. (My least favorite thing is that if I'm going somewhere I have to carry the diaper bag instead of stowing it in my stroller, LOL!)

I "like" boba and mothering on facebook too.


----------



## matildagreen

Besides having your little one close to you, it is so convenient. Way easier than lugging a big stroller around!


----------



## Adaline'sMama

My favorite thing about babywearing is that it reminds me of how close I once held my babies all the time. You only get to hold them for so long, right?

Here is a pic of me trying on two bobas at a store  It was a lot of fun!


----------



## emjg

My favorite thing about baby-wearing is having hands free to make dinner, and a content baby to put the icing on the cake!


----------



## CLplus1

I'm still pregnant, but I think my favorite thing about babywearing will be making it harder for strangers to touch my baby!


----------



## katiekawwilson

I am able to address the needs of my family while snuggling or nursing our newborn. I am still able to pick up my 17 month old if I need to!


----------



## katiekawwilson

I liked both pages and shared the contest on facebook! Thank you for the opportunity!!


----------



## GoGetumTiger

I love keeping my babies close to my heart. And hearing excited little gasps when she spots something new.

Liked both Boba and Mothering on Facebook, and shared this contest!


----------



## erikam1020

I'm looking forward to being close to my baby.


----------



## nicoled80

Having my baby safely snuggled into me where s/he can easily breastfeed, nap and feel loved.


----------



## kadreath

I like that babywearing keeps unwanted contact from my little guy.


----------



## Kamiro

I love the freedom that only baby wearing has to offer. I have went over many different terrains and to many different places where a stroller would have been impossible to maneuver, and I was able to do it with my sweet heart close and safe.


----------



## ESPMadre

What I love about baby wearing:

There is nothing like tilting your head down and finding that sweet little baby right there for the kissing!


----------



## ESPMadre

I just liked Mothering and Boba on Facebook. I actually can't believe that I had not already previously Liked these two awesome sites


----------



## cortinacolorado

My favorite thing about baby wearing so far, at 6 weeks postpartum, is that my babe and I don't yet have to give up the nurturing physical connection we shared while she was in utero. Of course, the convenience factor is fantastic, too...but the added emotional/psychological/developmental benefit is an amazing bonus that I hadn't thought to expect. <3


----------



## cortinacolorado

Liked both Mothering and Boba on Facebook!


----------



## AlexaL

I love baby wearing because I get to keep my babies heart beat close to mine when they are fresh out of the womb, it's only natural for us both to hold onto that feeling. And as they grow older, they have a comfortable place to feel that security and be supported, while I get to have my hands free!


----------



## AlexaL

I love babywearing because it keeps my baby's heartbeat close to mine, so that they can share the same rhythm as they did in the womb, when they are fresh out of the womb. And as they grow older they can find that sense of support and security while my hands are free!


----------



## Ydolem

I have an almost 4 year old with a delay that keeps me very busy and I have to always have an eye on him. Having a Boba for #5 on the way is essential. I love how I can keep my baby close while running after other little ones.


----------



## BeeBliss

I wear my child for Security and Freedom. We are both secure in knowing where each other is at all times because of he/she is touching me the entire time, and the freedom to move around and perform tasks that I couldn't do with a stroller or putting my baby in a car seat.


----------



## amlikam

It is easy!! and fun, and snuggly...


----------



## imnottelling

It keeps my hands free to actually get stuff done!!

Additional perk: if it's like 100 degrees outside and you don't want to stroll at a leisurely pace because you have 3 little ones with you, you can wear one and stick the other 2 in a double stroller and walk just a tad bit faster. BTDT


----------



## dawn2013

My favorite thing about babywearing is knowing that my baby is happy snuggling with me while I'm getting stuff done


----------



## wildflowerdear

The joys (and conveniences) of babywearing are seemingly endless! It certainly beats pushing around some bulky stroller and trying to maneuver it around. Example: I used to go to a neat little craft fair held semi-annually in Raleigh, NC, before moving to Wisconsin, and the first time I went, I wore my son. So convenient and easy to navigate the tight space in the small area it was held within. The second time, my son had outgrown the small carrier (that had been given to me, so I couldn't complain although I couldn't afford a nicer, bigger carrier). I had to push him around in a stroller, and it was nightmarish to say the least. It felt crowded, I kept bumping into carts and people, we were obstructing people's pathways, and it was extremely claustrophobic. Wearing my son, I could walk around, knowing he was securely close by me, and I didn't have to park the stroller to get him out if he was antsy. And I could browse with ease in any store, take a walk along the path near my apartment that didn't accomodate strollers, and more. I miss babywearing greatly, and were I to win, it would grant me the opportunity to happily carry my little guy around with me anywhere again without any headaches or worries!


----------



## wildflowerdear

I also already like Mothering and Boba on Facebook.


----------



## fawnanddoe

I have so many favorite things about babywearing. First and foremost is that I get to keep my child close to me and can still use two hands to get things done. I have chronic pain problems so a great carrier is key. I wore my son in the ergo after 2 surgeries and it was perfect, it didn't hurt my back or my stitches, and I could still keep my son close. Now that we're TTC #2 I'd love to try this carrier!


----------



## fawnanddoe

I like Boba and Mothering on Facebook at Jessica BarnOwl


----------



## ellepenguin

The best thing about baby wearing is that I don't need a third arm after all. I just need a good baby carrier and the two arms I've been blessed with. A third arm would still be handy though.


----------



## andreacparks

I love being able to keep my little one close and comfortable while we go places and do things that I wouldn't be able to do otherwise. I love that wearing my baby leaves my hands free to hold the hands of my other children!


----------



## jesusfollower

My favorite thing about babywearing is all the extra snuggles we get!


----------



## jesusfollower

I'm also a fan of Boba and Mothering on Facebook, and I shared the contest.


----------



## alaskawildrose

I'm a first time mommy to be, and I love the idea of keeping my baby close. Would love to win this.


----------



## alaskawildrose

I liked both pages as Chantel brankshire


----------



## alexandrad

I love babywearing because I can spend time with my little one as well as get done all that is required without feeling like I am ignoring her. She is able to interact with the world around her rather than being stifled in a pack-n-play or some other baby toy. Currently I own an ergo and I am curious to see if the boba carrier is comparable or better than the ergo. If I were to win it would be fun to discover the answer and then spread the word! 

I have liked mothering and boba under the name Alexandra Daggett


----------



## kbvr

My favourite thing was to have my daughter close....she felt safe, was able to nurse. I enjoyed the cuddles and being able to get things done. She still likes to be carried in her Boba. Looking forward to wearing my new LO when he/she comes later this year.


----------



## kbvr

Liked both on Facebook


----------



## MrsGale

My favorite thing about baby wearing is being able to cuddle all day and still be productive )


----------



## cynthia mosher

Congratulations Castle! You are the winner of the Boba Carrier 3G!



> Castle


My favorite thing about baby wearing is the closeness it creates.









And thank you all for your participation and beautifully worded entries!


----------

